# altima se-r exhaust, headers, chip



## clemitonthree (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm lookin for headers under $500 if possible, and a suggestion on an exhaust system cheaper than $800. If anyone has info on a good chip that'd be good too.


----------



## ILSER25 (Apr 16, 2010)

For headers under $500 check on ebay. As for the exhaust system I would do a custom system at a muffler shop. Just find the mufflers that you want and have them do a new catback exhaust system. The other thing you could do is replace the down pipe with a cattman pipe. That will add more power than a new exhaust.


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

Agreed with above, but in addition, there is no "chip" available for the 3rd gen. You'll need to get a tune. I recommend UpRev.


----------

